# Titanium Frame + 3DV = ?



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm building up my Titanium Frame. I missed the era of 3DV and purple anodized. I was way too young to have money to ever dabble with high end parts, let alone boutique 3DV parts. So now with a career and some cash, I bought a Ti frame from Lynskey (I always wanted a Litespeed). 

Build:
-Lynskey Titanium Hardtail Frame
-Stan's Notubes ZTR Race 7000 Wheelset
-Bare carbon saddle
-XTR M970 shifters
-XTR M972 RD
-Dura-Ace FD
-11-32 Recon Titanium cassette
-Extralite headset, Extralite saddle clamp (black)
-Middleburn DUO Chainrings (black)
-King Ti Bottle Cages

Things that will be purple'ized / 3DV (Going to get them re-anodized to match with Barney).

-08 Manitou R7 MRD (candy apple red) ---> Fork stripped and sent out to powder coat to candy purple
-Middleburn RS8 crank arms (silver) ---> Purple
-Syntace F99 Stem (black) ---> Purple
-Thomson Masterpeice (silver) ---> Purple
-KCNC SC Bone 25.4 mm scandium handlebar (black) ---> Purple
-Nokon Cable beads (silver) ---> Purple
-Purple alloy bolts for shifter/brake clamps, FD clamp, waterbottle cages


Would this be wrong to do? Am I smoking too much crack?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

how much do you like purple?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

hairstream said:


> Uh-oh.


Haha. Why the cause for concern?


----------



## Spacely Sprockets (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh _hell_ yes. Purple is the new black; goes with everything!

BTW, that _America the Beautiful_ lyric about "purple mountain's majesty" refers specifically to the majesty of purple mountain bike parts.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

some quick MS Paint work... 

ok maybe the idea is not as sound as I first thought.:skep:


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Love the old ano stuff. I say go for it. I personally enjoy building with old and new. 

However, don't expect the VRC crowd to get too excited about Stans NOtubes, the uber light saddle, and the Extralite headset.

BTW - who does your anodizing? I'd like some red done.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

No concern. More intrigue. Could turn out to be a dream or a nightmare. I'm voting Hell Ya for the time being. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of Barney. But if you're not careful it could go all Teletubbies on ya.

...yeah, who's doing your ano?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to open up the phone book and yellow pages and start calling around. From Google there are a few anodizing places locally close to my work. We also use a couple of places that do anodizing work for us (aerospace industry). But they are accustomed to black/Green/Red per MIL-A-8625F. I'm not sure if they have other colors since we usually ask for in-organic dyes which means Black and Gold, or clear.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

maybe I might not need to go anodize as much stuff as I had though...

Check these out... someone snapped a picture from Interbike 2008


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Might as well go for it. Having it all anodized together will at least give you matching 3DV.

I wouldn't over do it though. Pass on painting the fork, pass on the cables. Too much becomes gaudy and overkill....IMHO.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I got my nokon ano'd orange, it will not turn out like you want it trust me, the stock silver nokon is nickel plated, my anodized had to strip them then re ano, when they striped them they become a matte finish and then ano matte, they will loose their luster, unless you want to pay to have 400 tiny aluminum pieces polished before ano.
I am having some stuff done for my new build and I am going to have polish it myself after striping before ano to save a few $100 on the polishing charge.

Just for a cost idea, I am having a two seatpost, two stems, disc adapters, crank spider, misc small pieces, It should all fit in the small tank at once so it will be a $50-80 striping charge to remove old ano, then a $50-80 Ano charge. I am polishing everything my self to save $70-100


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

If the parts are made of different aluminum alloys, you can't anodize the in the same batch, and won't likely end up with the same shade of purple.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i always liked titanium bikes w/ everything silver, gray and black on it. zero color.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

One of my favs...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> One of my favs...


I was surprised when zeck sold that... went to a good home tho


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

if you go the mil spec/aerospace route remove any prior ano and polish the part to the desired shine


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> One of my favs...


Thats an appropriate use of purple ano IMO.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I say go for it, but subtle. My McMahon is from around that time and its decals are 3dv-ish, so I decided to head in that direction. Looks nice so far. I'll post a picture or two later, bushpig style. That means a really bad up close photos indoors.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't miss purple at all. And every Litespeed I tried felt really strange. Have fun.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

*I never understood why purple anodized was so popular.*

Titanium looks great with black. It's elegant and subtle.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

disease said:


> Titanium looks great with black. It's elegant and subtle.


I agree. I actually have always like Ti with anything but silver. Silver on Ti seems really bland. Black on Ti is sharp, especially on a Merlin. But a nice dash of color, as long as its consitant, looks nice on a Ti frame.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Go for the 3D Violet


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

(subtle) purple on ti is radness. ie:


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

my 1st purple project










ended that way...










so the parts are going to the willits.










ashok


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

xy9ine said:


> (subtle) purple on ti is radness. ie:


I preferred it in red:


----------

